
Older People Need Geriatricians. Where Will They Come From? - vo2maxer
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/01/03/health/geriatricians-shortage.html
======
pasttense01
Old people don't have different diseases from the rest of the population--just
more of them. Thus family practice doctors, internal medicine doctors and the
large variety of medical specialists will be adequate.

~~~
vo2maxer
Not quite, in the same way that there are diseases with high prevalence in
pediatric populations, similarly in geriatrics. Dementia, cardiovascular and
cerebrovascular disease, osteoarthritis, prostatic disease, and many others
come to mind.

